# Proteccion linea telefonica contra rayos



## josb86 (Ago 19, 2008)

existe algun circuito para proteger una linea telefonica y los apartos conectados a esta contra rayos algun fusible o es imposible. por alli veo que los reguladores y ups tiene un puerto atras ese si sirve?


----------



## tjdor (Ago 19, 2008)

No se, se me ocurre, por ejemplo, un pararrayos


----------



## josb86 (Ago 19, 2008)

algo como esto:

http://www.acuista.com/x/27630-d-regletas_regleta_sobretensiones_protection_box_5_tomas_con_66713/


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 19, 2008)

josb86 dijo:
			
		

> existe algun circuito para proteger una linea telefonica y los apartos conectados a esta contra rayos algun fusible o es imposible. por alli veo que los reguladores y ups tiene un puerto atras ese si sirve?




Normalmente se usa descargadores gaseosos en paralelo con la linea y de cada "pierna"(cable o polo) del T.E.  Varistores  a tierra o GND previo paso por fusibles de 1/4Amp. o también esto TISP2180 que adjunto la data.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## alvaro gonzalez (Ago 28, 2008)

si existe es  como un fusible y los hay de varios tipos  .de gas y solidos .
el mas recomendable y mas seguro es  un pico -protector mp-230  producido por siemon.


----------



## gusfe (Nov 27, 2010)

me pueden ayudar con un circuito practico con fusibles para proteger mis equipos contra un rayo .... gracias


----------



## Dano (Nov 27, 2010)

gusfe dijo:


> me pueden ayudar con un circuito practico con fusibles para proteger mis equipos contra un rayo .... gracias



Leiste los mensajes anteriores al tuyo?
Consigue un descargador gaseoso o sólido, los fusibles no sirven contra los rayos...


----------

